# Anywhere in Tiverton?



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone able to suggest somewhere for a decent cuppa in the above mentioned little country town?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone? Someone must have visited this backwater (apols to any living there). Mrs *** visits tomorrow and was hoping for a recommendation from one of us rather than relying on TripAdvisor and the like. So any suggestions will be appreciated.
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

From memory there is a Boston Tea Party and little else.

edit: Nope, I'm wrong. Sorry! I've also gone back to Google Street View to remind myself of the place, and it wasn't great for any sort of cafe. However, I was looking towards the end of the day and several might have shut by the time I was looking.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

I think there is a reason there hasn't been much of a response to your question . 
I drive past quite often but have never stopped there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks both, thought it a looooong shot but you just never know, might have been a little gem tucked away... She'll have to take pot luck on where she ends up, will report back if anything decent turns up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

If she gets to Exeter she'll be spoilt for choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes we know that, been many time's & enjoyed quality coffee. Mrs. ***'s relo's live there so have had plenty of chance to explore


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrs *** here, so after work-only visit to Tiverton, a scenic cross country drive to Crediton was rewarded by wonderful coffee at Crediton Coffee Company. Sadly there were no Colombian beans available to buy, so I just had to restrict the buying to 3 varieties only! So do add this stop to an Exeter visit, not far at all and make sure you try a cheese scone as well as coffee. Thanks for the replies, now I must make sure MY name goes on the Ethiopian beans...


----------

